# ASA shoots



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Gotta look at sales. How many bow guys in the area? Hows the weather? Logistics? Sponsors?

The south is full of us ********. We gone shoot ya hear?! [emoji38] 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

because IBO territory is king there. I live 45 minutes north of ASA Metropolis. Thats as for as they go. IBO is everywhere up there. I've been to dozens & dozens. I learned to judge yardage very well because rarely if ever that I can think of ever allowed range finders. Biggest of the year is the Midwest Archery Championship. MAC. You compete with adults 18-old man. I actually won 2nd at the MAC in 2014. If you're good, you should go! It's a very long day 


Midwest Archery Championship


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Here in PA, we have a few State level ASA Events (Qualifiers and a State Championship) and the turnout is surprisingly low ... IBO seems to be the most popular, even though so many people complain about the absence of a Known Distance class in the IBO....

In most of my area, having a "sanctioned" event doesn't attract many shooters... but if we host a cash payout event, the event fills up in less than a day!!!!


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

ASA has expanded north in the past few years! We are having upwards of ten qualifiers in IA this year vs none 5 years ago.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ND16. I post ALL archery assns (NFAA< IBO< ASA +State events) on my Facebook page Iowa archery/bowhunter tournaments. LOTS of tournaments in IOWA, ILLINOIS, Wisconsin + NATIONAL & STATE competitions.. Free to join, no selling & no chat JUST ARCHERY EVENTS, Date, Times, Place.Check it out.
Some April ASA. I have their entire 2022 schedule & usually break it down by "month". Updated WEEKLY. If you go there & scroll down a little you will see ASA entire 2022 schedule..
ASA ASA 3D SHOOTERS. MARK YOUR CALANDERS. IOWA ASA FEDERATION 2022 SCHEDULE CHECK WITH HOST CLUB FOR ADDED INFORMATION.
1# APRIL 16TH/17TH POWESHIEK COUNTY SPORTSMAN ASSOCIATION (MONTEZUMA) Iowa
2# APRIL 23RD/24TH ASA PRO AM SHREVEPORT LA 
3# APRIL 30TH/MAY 1ST MAHASKA IZAAK WALTON OSKALOOSA, Iowa


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

*ASA 3D SHOOTERS. MARK YOUR CALANDERS. 2022 IOWA SCHEDULE + MORE.IOWA ASA FEDERATION 2022 SCHEDULE. CHECK WITH HOST CLUB FOR ADDED INFORMATION.

1#APRIL 16TH/17TH POWESHIEK COUNTY SPORTSMAN ASSOCIATION (MONTEZUMA)
#2 APRIL 23RD/24TH ASA PRO AM SHREVEPORT LA #3 APRIL 30TH/MAY 1ST MAHASKA IZAAK WALTON OSKALOOSA
#4. MAY 7TH/8TH WAPELLO CHIEFS (OTTUMWA) MAY 21ST/22ND FLINT RIVER BOWHUNTER CLUB-SPERRY IOWA (TRI-STATE QUALIFIER) IA, IL, MO.
#5.MAY 28TH-30TH BOONDOCKS ARGYLE (TRI-STATE QUALIFIER) IA, IL, MO
#1.JUNE 2-4TH ASA PRO AM LONDON KY
#2 .JUNE 11/12TH MOHAWK ARCHERY CLUB ( MASON CITY)
#3.JUNE 18TH/19TH ECHO VALLEY ARCHERS (VOLGA STATE PARK, FAYETTE)
#4.JUNE 23RD/26TH ASA PRO-AM METROPOLIS
#1. JULY 2-4TH ARCHERY PARADISE-IOWA CITY
#2.JULY 9/10TH DAVENPORT VALLEY ARCHERS (BI-STATE QUALIFIER) IL AND IA
#3.JULY 23/24TH STATE SHOOT ECHO VALLEY (VOLGA STATE PARK, FAYETTE)
#4.JULY 28/31 ASA CLASSIC WASHINGTON COUNTY ARCHERS INC.· 3D SHOOT DATES!! 2022. APRIL 9TH - 10TH MAY 14TH - 15TH MAY 20TH - 21ST AT HIGHLAND HIDEAWAY!!MORE INFO TO COME ON THAT SHOOT. JUNE 25TH - 26TH SEPTEMBER 10TH - 11TH SEPTEMBER 24TH - 25TH NO BOLTS NO BOADHEADS $15 FOR ADULTS $10 FOR KIDS ASK ABOUT GROUP RATES! WANT A GREAT DEAL?? PAY $50 FOR A SEASON PASS AND SHOOT ALL 5 DATES.THAT'S A SAVINGS OF $25! HOT DAMN, THAT'S A DEAL .AS ALWAYS, WE'LL START THE YEAR OFF A LITTLE EASIER BUT THE SHOTS WILL GET HARDER AS WE GO!DO YOU OR YOUR KIDS SHOOT NASP? WE'LL HAVE A 10 METER MARKER FOR NASP SHOOTERS OR IF YOU JUST WANT AN EASIER SHOT. IT'S ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN AND GROWING CONFIDENCE IN YOUR ABILITY.*


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I would try an ASA if there was one closer than 1000 miles from me. I never liked the way the IBO runs a tournament around here. I shot the biggest IBO in my state a few years ago and the group had one man score all the members of the group on only one card and copied all the scores to the other cards after the tournament was over for the day.

I never said anything. I just never shot another 3D, because I had the feeling that it was the normal thing to do as using two score cards with two different people scoring them was considered stupid and a waste. I am under the assumption that the ASA runs a tournament like a real tournament with rules and everything. I am afraid of flying over 1000 miles only to find out that the ASA is no different than the IBO.


----------



## mnspence (Mar 12, 2020)

iowa has an asa federation and every qualifier has 40+ shooters and the championship had 80+ shooters... northeast wisconsin has their own asa tour with 4 clubs and numbers are similar or just a little bit smaller. Once the asa sees more asa registered shooters and these state asa federations grown they might be enticed to come further north. A year or 2 ago i looked into doing one of the bigger shoots, and looked at the ibo ones and the asa ones. IBO looked so confusing and for all i could see is low participation numbers compared to asa's professional setup, more then double the numbers, and almost all the big name archery vendors. I even looked at bowfest lol, everything i read was unhappy people, and to me it seems like they focus 80% of the event on the concerts, 10% on other property amenities, and 10% on shooting of arrows at 3d targets, needless to say i never went.I tried the metropolis asa last year and now my wife and i went back this year, and are planning to drive further for asa events next year. Once people try it, it isn't actually very intimidating and shooting with the right group can be a lot of fun. So to directly answer the question demographics, too far north you gain a couple midwest shooters, and lose way more southern shooters than would be gained... I too would love them to switch one of the 3 asa shoots in alabama to somewhere like davenport iowa or near milwaukee


----------

